# 24 scale Trucks



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.maqmadon.com/index.php

Nice models /to bad 24 scale!


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Too bad about the prices, around 200-250 €


----------

